# Moose in the Cache Unit.



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

Has anyone seen any big bull moose on the Cache unit?
Any help would be great.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

.Yes seen a pig today that belongs further up north... I got a little video of him. I let a outfitter see it, he told me it is one of the bigger ones he’s seen on the cache in quite some time. Extra wide and lots of points. Last night I seen a bull a little smaller about 2 miles from hardware. _(O)_


----------



## getsomecoot (Apr 1, 2009)

littlebuck said:


> .Yes seen a pig today that belongs further up north... I got a little video of him. I let a outfitter see it, he told me it is one of the bigger ones he's seen on the cache in quite some time. Extra wide and lots of points. Last night I seen a bull a little smaller about 2 miles from hardware. _(O)_


is the outfitter going to go kill it


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

seen the video, but no idea where he was...  Id say this guy is safe.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

I think this big bull got killed by Bigfoot. He left the meat he was just out for the antlers for his cave.
I don't think there is any sense of hunting this area this year.
So everyone else that has the Cache tag will have to look somewhere else.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

My bro-in-law had a tag there this year and yesterday connected on a bull that is 42 wide, has 12 on one side and 11 on the other with triple brows in shovel fashion... scores approx 155. I will try to get him to send some pics. There was another one that was reported with this one three days earlier that we'd have liked to have gotten a shot at - as usual the bigger one got away... but I know a guy who is still looking for him with tag in hand :lol:


----------

